# La Gomera, Canary Islands



## nerodog (Apr 20, 2022)

Looking at a possible  day trip from Tenerife. Has anyone  visited?  Thx


----------



## Laurie (Apr 20, 2022)

I'd hoped to when we visited Tenerife, but unfortunately ran out of time. Author Barbara Kingsolver has written about it, both in a book of essays High Tide in Tucson that I had read, and also in this article from NY Times:


			Where the Map Stopped


----------



## nerodog (Apr 21, 2022)

Laurie said:


> I'd hoped to when we visited Tenerife, but unfortunately ran out of time. Author Barbara Kingsolver has written about it, both in a book of essays High Tide in Tucson that I had read, and also in this article from NY Times:
> 
> 
> Where the Map Stopped




Wow..super article... sounds enchanting.  Thanks a bunch Laurie!!!


----------



## JeffC (Apr 21, 2022)

We took a day trip there from Tenerife , it was an organized bus tour. Very scenic ferry ride, nice little town where the ferry landed. Another highlite was the whistle talking demonstration.


----------



## nerodog (Apr 21, 2022)

Thx Jeff.. I was looking at a small tour if possible...


----------



## nerodog (Jul 3, 2022)

Hi  just as an update...we went to LA Gomera on a day tour and it was excellent!! Got to see alot and enjoyed  the scenery.


----------



## nerodog (Jul 3, 2022)

Photos too big to put here. :-(


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 3, 2022)

I did the day trip to Gran Canaria when I was on a t/s exchange at Tenerife and enjoyed it, but based on that article, I should have gone to La Gomera.


----------

